# First BSOD with 622. Say it Ain't So



## moman19 (Oct 22, 2004)

This just occured about 10 minutes ago: While recording the Olympics in HD OTA (in background) this evening, I was watching SD CNN on channel 200. I decided to surf, so I hit the guide button to see what else was on. As soon as I touched the button the picture froze solid, went to black about 30 seconds later and then the 622 went thru a full reboot sequence. The recording resumed as a new recording, but I have no idea why this occured. There was no apparent power glitch and my OTA signal strength is right at 100


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

well, being a computer at heart, sounds like a very computer thing


----------



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

I'm getting happier every day that I cancelled my 622 order and am waiting for April. I'm tired of being the guinea pig for Dish.


----------



## ac_burt (Feb 16, 2006)

"This just occured about 10 minutes ago: While recording the Olympics in HD OTA (in background) this evening, I was watching SD CNN on channel 200. I decided to surf, so I hit the guide button to see what else was on. As soon as I touched the button the picture froze solid, went to black about 30 seconds later and then the 622 went thru a full reboot sequence. The recording resumed as a new recording, but I have no idea why this occured. There was no apparent power glitch and my OTA signal strength is right at 100"


I had the exact same thing happen to me last night. I wonder if Dish sent some sort of spike out to make sure nobody is exploiting their systems. After the reboot everything was fine again, I hope this doesn't become a regular occurance.


----------



## voripteth (Oct 25, 2005)

Do the 622's that rebooted have good ventillation?


----------



## moman19 (Oct 22, 2004)

voripteth said:


> Do the 622's that rebooted have good ventillation?


Mine is wide open. Heat should not be an issue.


----------



## HDuser (Jan 25, 2006)

Happened 4 or 5 times on day 2, now day 3 - 3 times. I have only witnessed is 1 time, my Wife saw the others. Never a heat error message..


----------



## HDuser (Jan 25, 2006)

Just happened, as I was typing the last message. Haven't touched the remote.. My cabinet has been open all day to see if it was a heat issue. It's maybe 85 deg warm in the cabinet now..


----------



## suzook (Feb 1, 2006)

moman19 said:


> This just occured about 10 minutes ago: While recording the Olympics in HD OTA (in background) this evening, I was watching SD CNN on channel 200. I decided to surf, so I hit the guide button to see what else was on. As soon as I touched the button the picture froze solid, went to black about 30 seconds later and then the 622 went thru a full reboot sequence. The recording resumed as a new recording, but I have no idea why this occured. There was no apparent power glitch and my OTA signal strength is right at 100


this has been happening to me also. I think it has to do with the ota tuner. The first week i had no ota antenna hooked up, and not one reboot. Now with the ota, i get one every day. I guess we will have to wait for a possible fix.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

HDuser --- are you watching an OTA during the reboots?


----------



## HDuser (Jan 25, 2006)

Negative James,
It happens in SD & HD.
I'm not mad about this issue, I know it's part of having the latest. I just want to help getting it fixed ASAP.
Thanx for your interest in helping,
MIKE


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

I just had a problem with my 622 and I had to reset it (hold in power switch until only the green TV1 indicator is lit; see page 113 of the manual). 

The problem occurred when I switched to the local FOX OTA digital feed. They have been having transmission problems all evening (I talked to someone at their station) and that gold box (the 739 error; "the off air signal has been lost") kept popping on the screen. I tried to change channels and after it finally did (it took about 30 seconds to change) there was sound but no picture. (banners did display). Menus would come up but no picture. After I did a reset everything was O.K. as long as I didn't go to the OTA digital local FOX channel (I just tried it again while I was typing this and had exactly the same problem; I had to reset it again). I don't know if its the FOX feed or the fact that the 622 can't handle the signal dropping in and out a lot. I think that I'll give DISH a call about this tomorrow.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The more information the better ... It's possible that you got bad hardware but most bugs are in software and anything one person sees and another one doesn't can help track down the source of the problem.

I've noticed some odities on my receiver - but I've been able to track them back to something my local OTA station did (like put a locally generated banner on the HD screen or switch from network HD to local upconvert for a commercial). Things that people at AVSForums have been complaining about for years across ALL receivers.

Satellite channels should be more controllable by E* ... if a receiver doesn't like a particular channel or there is something else notable before a problem becomes noticeable.


----------



## moman19 (Oct 22, 2004)

James Long said:


> HDuser --- are you watching an OTA during the reboots?


James, just to reiterate: I was recording OTA HD in background when it locked up and restarted. I was actually watching channel 200 at the time. This very well could be OTA related.


----------



## HDuser (Jan 25, 2006)

Box is out of the cabinet, and just happend again. 
Video stops & audio is white noise.
Should I start call everytime and get this problem documented?

Again this was on a sd channel tuner2, while tuner1 was also recording sd.
I have yet to hook up my OTA to my 622, it's still going straight to the TV


----------



## HDuser (Jan 25, 2006)

Another, 
Not recording, just watching sd on tuner 1 nothing qued in the dvr (Live)


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

HDuser said:


> Should I call and get this problem documented?


Yes, call and select tech support and ask the tech if it is a known problem (I wish we could see that list!). If it isn't ask the tech to fill out an "uncommon trend report". That goes to engineering. Sometimes, even if it is a known problem, the tech will ask if you want him or her to fill out an uncommon trend report. Sometimes that is a good idea (especially on new receivers or after a software update). It could give the engineers more information to help pinpoint the problem.


----------



## HDuser (Jan 25, 2006)

Now it's out of the cabinet sitting on top & I just did a reboot. Wait & see now..


----------



## HDuser (Jan 25, 2006)

Yet again. Calling in a minute.
Any hints to talk to someone a little more "knowledgeable". It's very difficult troubleshooting a problem with a language barrier & someone that doesn't know the product..


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

Call and choose Tech Support (and the HD option if you are asked; your telephone number may already already be flagged to route there) and you will get someone is a U.S. call center. DISH made a wise decision of doing all the HD support from U.S. call centers.


----------



## HDuser (Jan 25, 2006)

Just hooked up the OTA. Easy & love the options. I'm working my way throught the prompts now.


----------



## HDuser (Jan 25, 2006)

"Steve" Just ensured I was on the current Software & Boot Strap version, and he then dropped that "uncommon trend report". (Thanx Bill)
Hey Moman19, I recommend you do the same. After you input your number option 3 then 4.


----------



## suzook (Feb 1, 2006)

it seems to happen when an ota channel drops out and locks in frequently. i noticed this is what seems to cause it.


----------



## cebbigh (Feb 27, 2005)

I was having a somewhat similar problem since the system was activated on 2/21.
It would clear with a soft reboot but that meant I'd loose anything that was in the process of recording. It happened with either OTA or Sat recording. The Sat recording was definitely not caused by signal loss (HBO off 110). Since doing a hard reboot (turn off, unplug, wait a few minutes) and doing a reset to factory defaults the problem seems to have cleared. I think its best to avoid any significant time gap between the time the system is plugged in and the actual account activation.

3/4 ...

After this post the problem not only returned, it got worse. Started getting blackscreens during live viewing. Did not matter how strong the sat signal was. After several calls and many attempts to clear the problem, began doing a/b comparisons between my 942 and the 622 on the same programs. The 622 would freeze and go to black, the 942 during the same program was unfazed. Switched the cables and the problem remained with the 622. This convinced Dish advanced tech (as well as myself) that I had a defective 622. They have shipped a replacement and I should have it 3/6 (Monday).


----------



## moman19 (Oct 22, 2004)

HDuser said:


> "Steve" Just ensured I was on the current Software & Boot Strap version, and he then dropped that "uncommon trend report". (Thanx Bill)
> Hey Moman19, I recommend you do the same. After you input your number option 3 then 4.


I'm watching closely, but so far I have seen the issue only once. So I'm crossing my fingers. Watched 3+ hours of Olympics last night via OTA HD without so much as a glitch. In fact, TV1 and TV2 were both viewing the same program independently in time-shift. I'm giving it a workout.

Still amazed as to how many 811 bugs are completely gone and how much better SD looks.


----------



## zbart (Feb 22, 2006)

moman19 said:


> This just occured about 10 minutes ago: While recording the Olympics in HD OTA (in background) this evening, I was watching SD CNN on channel 200. I decided to surf, so I hit the guide button to see what else was on. As soon as I touched the button the picture froze solid, went to black about 30 seconds later and then the 622 went thru a full reboot sequence. The recording resumed as a new recording, but I have no idea why this occured. There was no apparent power glitch and my OTA signal strength is right at 100


I am experiencing something similiar. I have had my 622 installed for about 5 days now. Occassionally, I will get a black screen and a static or distorted audio sound. I have to do a reset and everything is ok for a while. I have not been able to pinpoint what triggers this as it has happened several different times. It happened when I pressed the DVR button on TV2, it's happened when I pushed the guide button on TV1 like you referenced and it has happened when I am just watching TV1. Over the last 5 days, it has happened about 10-15 times. I have called Dish Support and they have submitted an uncommon trend report. The dish tech tried to relate it to the Audio Popping that some others have experienced but I don't think it is the same issue. I had L352 spool last night and I hoped this was going to take care of the problem. However, I experienced it again this morning. Has anyone else experienced this problem and reported it to Dish?


----------



## JeffBostock (Feb 23, 2006)

I'm having the same problem as well. It's happening to me only when the local OTA channels lose signal strength. The first day I had my 622, there weren't any problems. However yesterday, it was happening on my FOX OTA channel, but it then did it again on a different HD local UHF channel. The signal strength on my FOX OTA was quickly going from 90 to about 65 back and forth without even moving my rabbit ears. Two days ago I was watching Idol with no problems, then yesterday, it was ridiculous, had to reboot the receiver 3 times, and decided to just record it on ths SD DISH feed, and watched Dancing w/ the Stars on my local HD ABC channel. The only thing I can think of as to why one day I had no problems pulling in my OTA HD's and the next I had massive problems, is due to weather/atmospheric conditions. The problems by the way were only occuring on UHF channels, the VHF channels all came in with no signal fading. I'm going to go to the Radio Shack today to get me a better indoor antenna and hopefully that helps on the signal strength issue. 

Other than that, I LOVE THIS RECEIVER!!! It sure was nice last night to be able to watch over then night all the shows I like that came on at the same time (8PM) by recording 3 things at once. The 4th thing I wanted to watch too was the olympics, so I just recorded it when NBC rebroadcasted it at 2 AM. Can't wait for us the get the locals in HD via DISH


----------



## kpmn (Feb 21, 2006)

I'll add my experience that the reboot seems to happen when OTA is on #2 and a problem happens on the local station. Our NBC affiliate has a really poor ATSC encoder (early model) that has to be reset often.


----------



## Jerry G (Jul 12, 2003)

Just had a BSOD. Was watching a recorded show (not OTA). Screen went black and the 622 rebooted.


----------



## HDuser (Jan 25, 2006)

Wife reported 9 BSOD's today. This is with the 622 temporarily moved outside of the cabinet. I removed the cover when I got home tonight (9). NO reboots yet.. I did notice that the soul fan in the box. (The one that maks a tornado like noise during the reboot process.) Wasn't spinning.

I still believe the problem is a heat issue. Possibly, the heat temp in the bios is set to high to activate the fan. Hince the only time I've noticed the fan was during the power cycle process. I guess time will tell.
I was planning on wiring a couple of DC case fans in the cabinet this weekend. But if the 622 doesn't reboot with the cover removed, and does with it installed. Then I don't think the fans in the cabinet will help.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Have you checked the temperature on the diagnosics screen (under counters)?


----------



## HDuser (Jan 25, 2006)

Dammit, I guess I just cursed myself..
Tv1 was paused with sd about 45min, I swaped to Tv2 sd..BSOD
I did notice that I have higher temps on Diag screen & Software L352

HDD High Temp - 132
HDD Low Temp - 107
HDD Avg Temp - 116


----------



## HDuser (Jan 25, 2006)

Maybe a signal issue. I can watch OTA fine. All my local HD Ant's are within 5 miles. (explains OTA not giving me the problem)
Also my tech "bragged" about pointing both my Dish's by EYE. He said that his meter was dead..

Tonights a clear night & no obstructions//
119 - 103
110 - 98
61.5 - 112
To be honest most of my problems are on SD channels
Also noticed on Diag screen #6 Boot recoveries: 0


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I don't believe it is a temperature issue. Odd.


----------



## HDuser (Jan 25, 2006)

Well, after 3 reboots after I've removed the cover, I'm inclined to side with you James. I wanted it to be a heat problem, because that's a pretty simple fix.


----------



## srbsrbsrb2000 (Feb 25, 2006)

The same thing happened to me twice last night watching SCIFI. I was recording the channel and wathcing on a 45 minute delay, the screen went dark, white noise, then the system rebooted. It came back a few minutes later and resumed recording. About 90 minutes later it did it again. This time I had to unplug the unit to get it to reboot. The unit is on an open glass HDTV stand in my den where the room is not warmer than 65 degrees. If the unit is overheating now, it will never survive the summer when the same room can get to 85 - 90 degrees. I had the unit for 9 days and this is the first time that it happened.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The temperatures HDUser reported are not out of the range that others without a reboot problem have reported.

Was the second reboot also on SciFi?


----------



## srbsrbsrb2000 (Feb 25, 2006)

Yes my second reboot was on the same channel. I also had several reboots today recording Monster HD while the TV and DVR were off. The only thing that has changed in my setup is that Thursday night 3.52 was downloaded. I am thinking the sudden reboots have to do with the software update.


----------



## Jerry G (Jul 12, 2003)

srbsrbsrb2000 said:


> I am thinking the sudden reboots have to do with the software update.


I'm beginning to suspect it's related to 352 also.


----------



## zbart (Feb 22, 2006)

Jerry G said:


> I'm beginning to suspect it's related to 352 also.


I was having this same problem with 351 software. I have called and spoke with a Dish Advanced Tech a couple of times to see if anyone else has reported this problem. He did not have (or tell me!) that this was a common problem. Please contact Dish to report this issue if you have not done so already. I certainly gets annoying when you are trying to watch or record programing. I recall the 811 locking up something similiar to this when it was first released.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2006)

Guys, call and get the rebooting box replaced. My 622 rebooted numerous times in the first week that I had mine. On the third call to report the problems they replaced it. The new box hasn't missed a beat in about 4 days.


----------



## moman19 (Oct 22, 2004)

Another BSOD this evening while switching channels from satellite to OTA via the guide. Picture froze, it rebooted but hung up midway. I had to pull the plug to finally get rolling again.

This is NOT good.


----------



## Jerry G (Jul 12, 2003)

I just had my second BSOD in the week since I got the 622. Both time occurred during playback of a recording. This time I was watching a recording of something on Universal HD. Don't recall what I was watching the other time.

The first time, it took a few minutes and then the 622 rebooted. This time I just pressed the power button for a few seconds to reboot the 622. After booting, I noted that when I selected the same show from the recorded DVR menu, it didn't display the "Resume" button. So the 622 hadn't yet registered that the recorded show hadn't been stopped before the end was reached. Upon fast forwarding to the point of the show that the 622 rebooted, the segment played back fine, so there was nothing wrong with the recording that I can tell.

Hope Dish can fix this issue in the near future.


----------



## DAG (Feb 7, 2006)

While watching a live sat local this AM I got a black screen with screetching/static digital sound that could only be remedied with holding the power off button on the front of the 622. It rebooted fine. There is an OTA antenna attached, but I was not watching those channels or recording them. Temp are 129 max, averaging 104. The max temp occured days ago, and the internal fan does not come on except during booting.

I've read that some of these BSOD issues can be helped with the use of a UPS with AVR, such as:

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=770423&Sku=ULT31502

I am using an APS surge suppressor at present and considering the purchase of a UPS like that above. Any comments? Do you think this type of bug is hardware or software? Should I report this to DISH? And would I just call regular tech support?


----------



## suzook (Feb 1, 2006)

i received a replacement 622 3 days ago, and reboots seem to be gone. I dont know if this will fix the problem i had, which was at least 2 reboots a day. The csr from tech support told me when i was switching to the replacement unit that there is already l353 and 354 sw in the works to fix the reboots. She said some units are sw related, and some are hw related. I dont understand this, but for now, my new box seems to be ok.


----------



## steelhorse (Apr 27, 2004)

One issue I seem to have is a loss of picture if it loses sat lock. On 61.5 it will sometimes lose lock. When it comes back, there is sound but no picture.
A power button restart solves it.
Other than that it is fine.


----------



## liferules (Aug 14, 2005)

I had a BSOD last night after installing an OTA. I was fine-tuning the reception and one channel was poor and dropped. Then the 622 froze while in the OTA programming menu and rebooted. Maybe this is something to do with OTA, as I've had the 622 a week prior to the OTA install and it was flawless...

BTW, I have a line conditioner (AVR), so apparently it doesn't help...


----------



## DAG (Feb 7, 2006)

liferules said:


> I had a BSOD last night after installing an OTA. I was fine-tuning the reception and one channel was poor and dropped. Then the 622 froze while in the OTA programming menu and rebooted. Maybe this is something to do with OTA, as I've had the 622 a week prior to the OTA install and it was flawless...
> 
> BTW, I have a line conditioner (AVR), so apparently it doesn't help...


Drat. I was hoping the AVR would make a difference. My BSOD last occurred when I was not watching an OTA, though the OTA coax is still attached to the back of the receiver. I guess I won't rush out and buy a UPS/AVR yet.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

I have a UPS on mine and I have seen lockups. The lockups have been related to OTA channel problems (as far as I know). The 622 doesn't seem to handle OTA signal problems well. One of my OTA digital stations is having tranmission problems (signal drops from 90 to 0 several times an hour) and, if I am watching (or recording) that channel on the 622, it causes it to have fits. I have contacted the station twice and while they have owned up to the problem they haven't totally fixed it yet.


----------



## moman19 (Oct 22, 2004)

Bill R said:


> I have a UPS on mine and I have seen lockups. The lockups have been related to OTA channel problems (as far as I know). The 622 doesn't seem to handle OTA signal problems well. One of my OTA digital stations is having tranmission problems (signal drops from 90 to 0 several times an hour) and, if I am watching (or recording) that channel on the 622, it causes it to have fits. I have contacted the station twice and while they have owned up to the problem they haven't totally fixed it yet.


Not sure my issues are related to OTA viewing. Although OTA has been involved in some of the restarts, my signal strength is very consistent on all channels and in the 90 to 100 range.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

In the week since my 622 install I have had two BSODs. Like Liferules, the first time I was messing with an OTA antenna and switching between OTA channels. The second time was yesterday when I was on the phone with a Dish CSR activating my replacement 622. We were working on getting the sat locals to show up in the EPG and I was again switching thru sat locals and OTA locals. It BSODed right there with the CSR on the phone. She was not in the least bit concerned and just waited until the reboot was complete and we finished the activation with no further problems.

So, in my cases I feel sure they were both related to switching between OTA channels, some of which could have had low signal levels.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

If you have OTA's that don't have reliable signals, can you try removing them and see if the BSOD's go away? That would definetly let you know that weak signals can crash the receiver.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

I did that on my previous receiver and had no additional BSODs. When I got the replacement receiver, I scanned for OTA locals before calling for activation but had not removed the ones with no real signal or very low signal. Again after activation I removed the bad guys and again, I have had no additional BSODs.


----------



## liferules (Aug 14, 2005)

I agree, I think the bug is poor OTA reception that induces the BSOD's. BTW, what do you consider poor signal? I was receiving about 75-83 on all channels, but lost signal a few times on channel 5 (NBC) despite signal strength of 73 (which I consider good from my location)...


----------



## moman19 (Oct 22, 2004)

Again, none of my OTA's ever go below 90. Yet I've has several crashes. I believe that OTA may have been involved in each incident but I doubt poor signal is the trigger.


----------



## Sukey (Feb 13, 2006)

NO OTA's for me. Sorry to add to the mix, but I have had just one of these BSD's. I was watching a recorded show, and recording another, but I do not have an OTA antenna hooked up at all.........


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

For those who are getting the black screen and resets when the OTA digital signal drops or is lost, are you getting the yellow error window #739? I've attached a picture of the error windows. I have not as yet observed the BSOD with signal loss but rather get the error message. The blue window is displayed when I hit help.


----------



## DAG (Feb 7, 2006)

liferules said:


> I agree, I think the bug is poor OTA reception that induces the BSOD's. BTW, what do you consider poor signal? I was receiving about 75-83 on all channels, but lost signal a few times on channel 5 (NBC) despite signal strength of 73 (which I consider good from my location)...


I had 2 BSODs yesterday, neither of which occured while watching or recording OTAs. If they are OTA associated, do you think merely having an OTA connected to the receiver back could lead to this problem? How?


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

DAG said:


> I had 2 BSODs yesterday, neither of which occured while watching or recording OTAs. If they are OTA associated, do you think merely having an OTA connected to the receiver back could lead to this problem? How?


I had 11 BSOD's yesterday from 2:30PM through 11:56PM. No rhyme or reason. I don't have OTA connected at all and the BSOD's occur no matter what I am doing for no particular reason.

Many occur within 20 minutes of each other. I got one stretch of a bit over 4 hours without one and then BAM!, 3 about 20 minutes apart.

A tech is coming today to install the Dish1000 that should have come with the initial install. Supposedly he will bless the 622 with his knowledge. Personally I think his blessing will be to agree with me that this 622 is FUBAR!


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

lparsons21 said:


> IA tech is coming today to install the Dish1000 that should have come with the initial install. Supposedly he will bless the 622 with his knowledge. Personally I think his blessing will be to agree with me that this 622 is FUBAR!


I concur. Get it replaced. It only took Dish 4 days to get my replacement 622 here.


----------



## Gaidin (Mar 4, 2006)

We are having a lot of rebooting issues as well. Unfortunately this is allready my second unit as the first one didn't record at all. Did someone say that this is a recognized software issue? 

Also, now we're having audio sync issues too. I don't know if the problems are related and haven't scanned the board for that yet.


----------



## liferules (Aug 14, 2005)

boylehome said:


> For those who are getting the black screen and resets when the OTA digital signal drops or is lost, are you getting the yellow error window #739? I've attached a picture of the error windows. I have not as yet observed the BSOD with signal loss but rather get the error message. The blue window is displayed when I hit help.


What happened both times to me was the signal was poor and I received the yellow warnings screen a few times, then the image would come back (the TV show) and pixelate, then freeze, and the system would lock up requiring a manual reboot if it didn't do it itself...


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

liferules said:


> I agree, I think the bug is poor OTA reception that induces the BSOD's. BTW, what do you consider poor signal? I was receiving about 75-83 on all channels, but lost signal a few times on channel 5 (NBC) despite signal strength of 73 (which I consider good from my location)...


It's hard to say what signal strength would be considered poor. For example, in calm weather my PBS station comes in fine, in the mid 80's, but if the wind picks up it will pixelate and drop out, going straight from the 80's to nothing. The problem is I'm going through some trees for that station and I can't keep a lock when the wind is blowing the branches around.

You could easily have a station with a rock solid high numbered signal, but then get interference and see it just drop. On the other hand you can have a low signal, but nothing interfering with it and have it remained locked all the time.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

liferules said:


> What happened both times to me was the signal was poor and I received the yellow warnings screen a few times, then the image would come back (the TV show) and pixelate, then freeze, and the system would lock up requiring a manual reboot if it didn't do it itself...


I really think there might be a software issue with the receiver and how it handles loss of signal, especially multiple loss os signal events over a short period. I have not seen this problem with OTA, but I have seen it with shows on the 129 Satellite when I lose lock on it. The screen will pixelate, go black, and sometimes recover, and other times seem to lock up, though after a few minutes I can get the remote to respond to a command about once a minute. Basically making the receiver useless until I reboot. Hopefully it's something that can be addressed in a future software release.


----------



## DAG (Feb 7, 2006)

Gaidin said:


> We are having a lot of rebooting issues as well. Unfortunately this is allready my second unit as the first one didn't record at all. Did someone say that this is a recognized software issue?
> 
> Also, now we're having audio sync issues too. I don't know if the problems are related and haven't scanned the board for that yet.


Yup, Dish told me this morning that this was a software issue. I didn't mention the other issues that I have observed like:

1. Losing audio on sat channels that can be regained by changing up or down a channel and then back.

2. Audio sync issues at times on sat as well as OTA.

3. Poor video quality on my TV1 RF modulated output at times that makes it unviewable due to excessive contrast/gain in highlighted areas making them look like brown patches. Definitely not pixellation.

I await L353 (and beyond?) as does everyone else.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

DAG said:


> Yup, Dish told me this morning that this was a software issue.


I was told the same thing the other day by a senior tech.

From what I have been seeing even if you have a strong signal, a quick momentary drop in signal causes the problem. Digital OTA channels are especially prone to those type of problems and something like a a plane or multipath (perhaps caused by wind blowing a large tree in your area) can cause the problem. I have not seen the problem occur on a satellite channel but from what Rob said it occurs on them as well. It looks like the 622 goes into a loop (that it can't get out of) and what we see is the BSOD or a lockup and/or very slow key response.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

liferules said:


> What happened both times to me was the signal was poor and I received the yellow warnings screen a few times, then the image would come back (the TV show) and pixelate, then freeze, and the system would lock up requiring a manual reboot if it didn't do it itself...


Thanks for the answer. I was thinking that if it didn't show the waring screen, that maybe there was a hang up in the software when trying to fire the warning screen. I now doubt that being the cause.


----------

